

How do I compare NoSQL Databases? - vanukuru
http://www.mytechlogy.com/IT-challenges/4650/how-do-i-compare-nosql-databases/

======
Ronsenshi
Filter all the DB by the type of documents they are most suited for.

Find out what kind of querying is available - maybe you need just access by ID
or you plan to write full blown queries doing complex selects.

Indexing - what kind of indexing is available (if required)? Is it IDs only,
or you can index any attribute in you document?

That's my main points.

After that: speed, scaling and replication (not int his order).

~~~
vanukuru
Thank you Ronsenshi for your valuable suggestion.

